# Internet aktivieren unter Suse



## server (14. September 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe auf meinem zweiten rechner Suse 9.0 installiert und wollte damit ins Internet.

Von meinem Provider habe ich die Daten vorliegen: IP Adresse, Subnet Mask, DNS Server und Gateway.

Ich habe alles im YAST Manager eingegeben und die Netzwerkkarte konfiguriert, komme aber trotzdem nicht ins Internet.

Kann mir jemand kurz erklären, wie ich das Internet zum laufen bekommen?

Danke,
Server


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. September 2006)

Das Internet kann nicht laufen, dafuer ist es zu gross und zu schwer.
Ausserdem: Wo soll es denn noch hingehen? Es ist doch schon fast ueberall.

Worueber verbindest Du Dich denn mit dem Internet? DSL? ATM? Modem? ISDN?
Diese Info waere nicht schlecht um Dir dabei zu helfen *Deine Internetverbindung herzustellen*.


----------



## server (14. September 2006)

Hallo,

Ich dachte schon, dass jetzt sowas kommen würde ;-P

Ich bin mit einem Netzwerkkabel von der Netzwerkkarte (ist onboard auf dem Mobo) mit dem Router verbunden, der am Modem hängt. Das ganze läuft über das TV Kabel.

Auf jeden Fall stimmen die Daten, denn die hab ich von einem anderen Rechner, der auch an dem Router hängt. Leider läuft der unter Windows....

Am Kabel kann es auch nicht liegen, daran hing nämlich vorher ein anderer Rechner (hab mehrere davon *g).


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. September 2006)

Wenn Du einen Router nutzt sollte eigentlich alles ueber DHCP laufen. Du bekommst Deine IP und auch Routing- und DNS-Informationen vom Router.
Ansonsten probier doch mal ob Du im Browser auf http://64.233.189.104 (das ist Google) kommst. Dann hast Du nur Probleme mit dem DNS.


----------



## Navy (14. September 2006)

> Wenn Du einen Router nutzt sollte eigentlich alles ueber DHCP laufen.

Nicht jeder Router hat einen aktivierten DHCP Server am Laufen.


> > Du bekommst Deine IP und auch Routing- und DNS-Informationen vom Router.
> > Ansonsten probier doch mal ob Du im Browser auf http://64.233.189.104 (das ist
> > Google) kommst. Dann hast Du nur Probleme mit dem DNS.



Ersteinmal sollte er versuchen die IP seines Routers anzupingen, bevor er rausgeht. Wenn das geht kann er einen trace laufen lassen und gucken wie weit seine Anfrage überhaupt kommt.


----------



## server (14. September 2006)

Hallo,

Nein, es geht weder mit der Ip Adresse von Google noch  über http://www.google.at. Es scheint keine Verbindung da zu sein.

Wenn die Netzwerkkarte angezeigt wird, sollte sie ja auch funktionieren, oder?


----------



## server (14. September 2006)

Habe jetzt mit /sbin/ifconfig die IP  Adresse ausgegeben, da steht aber immer 127.0.0.1 (also localhost).

Wenn ich mit YAST in das Menü gehe, wo die Netzwerkkarten konfiguriert werden, steht da nur "Andere(nicht erkannte)".

Das bedeutet, dass Linux nicht mit der Netzwerkkarte auf dem Mobo klar kommt?
Oder fehlt da nur der Treiber?


----------



## Navy (14. September 2006)

Ist der Treiber für Deine Netzwerkkarte im Kernel ? Ist er aktiv? Weißt Du welche Karte Du hast? Weißt Du wie man den Kernel kompiliert?


----------



## server (14. September 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgende Onboard Netzwerkkarte: IC Plus IP  10/100 LAN PHY

Das Motherboard ist von Asus, ein K8N, aber dort gibt es keine Treiber für Linux.

Ich denke nicht, dass der Treiber im Kernel ist und weiss auch nicht wie man kompliliert.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. September 2006)

Fuehr mal in der Konsole den Befehl *lspci* aus. Dort wird Dir angezeigt welcher Chip Deiner Netzwerkkarte Leben einhaucht. Anhand dessen duerfte man dann den entsprechenden Treiber ausfindig machen koennen.
Fuer die meisten normalen Netzwerkkarten finden sich Treiber im Kernel, bei WLAN ist das was anderes, aber mit Wired-LAN gibt es in der Regel kein Problem.


----------

